# Suche Programmierer



## Chrizztucker (2 April 2018)

*Suche Programmierer für eine private Steuerung*

Hallo zusammen,
bin auf der suche nach jemandem der mir eine simple SPS Programmierung erstellen kann, ich fühl mich dazu einfach nicht in der Lage auch nach stundenlangem durchforschen des www.
Vielleicht gibt es ja jemanden der mir an dieser Stelle helfen will, soll natürlich nicht umsonst sein.

Es geht darum:

Vorschubsteuerung mittels Getriebemotor an einem FU
Touch Paneel für Eingabe der Länge und der erforderlichen Anzahl.
nach erreichen der länge soll ein Trennschnitt durchgeführt werden(Pneumatisch).
Längenmessung direkt auf der Materialoberfläche mit einem Drehgeber.

Ich bin für jede Hilfe dankbar!

Grüße Chris


----------



## GLT (2 April 2018)

Du solltest vlt. noch erwähnen, welche SPS es denn wäre


----------



## Chrizztucker (2 April 2018)

Siemens würde ich mal sagen, aber unterm strich ist es mir eigentlich egal!


----------



## GLT (3 April 2018)

D.h. es geht nicht "nur" um die Programmierung - im Endeffekt ist noch gar keine SPS (u. evtl. Steuerschrank) vorhanden?


----------



## Draco Malfoy (3 April 2018)

Du brauchst also Hardwareplanung, EPLAN-Projektierung und SPS-Programm samt Visualisierung. Hast du denn für deine Maschine - die offensichtlich irgendwas schneiden soll - schon eine Sicherheits- / Risikobeurteilung, oder muss das auch noch gemacht werden ?

Du kannst dich gerne melden, ich würde das als Automatisierungs-Rundumpaket zu einem vernüngftigen Preis anbieten können. Würde dann allerdings ein "richtiger" Auftrag, und nicht mal eben schnell unter der Hand was basteln. Hardwareplanung und Schranklayout dann aber auch nach unserem Standard.


----------



## Krumnix (3 April 2018)

Scheint sich wohl um das gleiche Problem weiterhin zu handeln:
Positionierungssteuerung, 1 Achse Querteilanlage

Also ein "richtiger" Auftrag!


----------



## Draco Malfoy (3 April 2018)

Recht hast du, ich glaube des ist bisschen witzlos. Wenn’s brennen würde hätte sich in dem einen Jahr bereits ein örtlicher Automatisierer der Sache angenommen.


----------



## Chrizztucker (3 April 2018)

Erstmal Danke für die zahlreichen Antworten! Ja ich hab diese Thematik hier im Forum schon einmal angesprochen! Allerdings keine Reaktionen bekommen! Von mir aus kann dies auch gern ein offizieller Auftrag sein! Die Hardwareplanung sollte natürlich auch mit dabei sein! Gibt es da Kostenschätzungen grob über den Daumen? Viele Grüße Chris


----------



## Chrizztucker (3 April 2018)

Witzlos? Na wenn sie mein Geld nicht wollen dann halt nicht! Es gibt kein großen Zeitdruck bei dieser Angelegenheit! Außerdem bin ich selbstständig und kann mich nicht immer darum kümmern! Wir haben gerade einen Neubau der Firma fertiggestellt und diese zuschnittmaschine würde uns in der Produktion einiges bringen weshalb ich auch dran bin mich um diese Angelegenheit zu kümmern! So gut ich kann! Würde mich weiterhin über jede Hilfe/Angebote freuen


----------



## Draco Malfoy (3 April 2018)

Chrizztucker schrieb:


> Witzlos? Na wenn sie mein Geld nicht wollen dann halt nicht! Es gibt kein großen Zeitdruck bei dieser Angelegenheit! Außerdem bin ich selbstständig und kann mich nicht immer darum kümmern! Wir haben gerade einen Neubau der Firma fertiggestellt und diese zuschnittmaschine würde uns in der Produktion einiges bringen weshalb ich auch dran bin mich um diese Angelegenheit zu kümmern! So gut ich kann! Würde mich weiterhin über jede Hilfe/Angebote freuen



Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich würde gerne helfen. Auch mit der Planung, alles kein Problem. Machen wir tagtäglich.

Mich wundert aber schon die Vorgehensweise - ich sage mal, wenn ich eine Anlage habe, die Geld erbringt und diese muss automatisiert / modernisiert / was auch immer gemacht werden - dann gehe ich doch zu einem örtlichen Automation House und lasse mir dazu ein Angebot machen. Wenns mir dort nicht gefällt, dann frage ich noch wo anders an. Man macht in der Regel keinen Forumstopic dafür auf, um eine Maschine zu automatisieren. Man macht es ganz normal über den Markt. Es drängt sich also der Eindruck auf, daß man entweder den Automatisierungsspezialisten aus der Region nicht über den Weg traut, oder hofft, zu einem entschieden geringeren Preis das Thema praktisch aus der Kaffeekasse abarbeiten zu können. 

Um ein valides Angebot abzugeben, benötige ich das Maschinenlayout, technische Zeichnungen der Mechanik, MVG-Liste falls vorhanden, Funktionsschema, grobe Terminvorstellung. Und zum Kaffepreis kann ich das leider nicht machen.


----------



## mariob (3 April 2018)

Hallo,
naja Draco, wir wissen nicht aus welchem Fachgebiet der TE kommt. Von daher kann es schon schwierig sein wie die Herangehensweise bereits beim Beschaffen eines Auftragnehmers ist. Und wenn ich sehe wie manche dieser örtlichen Automatisierer drauf sind (vielleicht liegt es bei mir auch an der Gegend) so kann ich mir schon vorstellen das auch da Frust aufkommt .

Nix für ungut
Mario


----------



## Chrizztucker (3 April 2018)

Naja, ich muss sagen ich wusste erst nicht welche Firma bei uns in der Gegend solche Dienstleistungen anbietet, die die ich kenne sind solch große Firmen denen es eh 5 spurig reinläuft!
Dachte ursprünglich ich kann hier einen Student oder Azubi antreffen der die kohle wirklich gut gebrauchen kann


----------



## Krumnix (4 April 2018)

Gefährlich, sich einen Studenten dazu rein zu holen. Die Maschine scheint wohl was zu schneiden, was bestimmte Vorschriften erfordert und Sicherheiten einzuhalten sind.
Dazu ist später der Betreiber der Maschine verpflichtet, solange keine Gewährleistung oder sonstige Vereinbarungen mit dem Lieferanten dazu bestehen (z.B. CE-Themen).
Da würde ich es mir 2 mal überlegen einen Studenten dafür ins Boot zu nehmen.
Dann lieber nen 1.000 drauf legen, und eine sichere Lösung erhalten, die auch später durch andere Personen zu warten und instand setzen ist.


----------



## Chrizztucker (4 April 2018)

Eben wie Sie schon sagten, der Betreiber ist dafür verantwortlich! Das wäre ja in diesem Fall ich! Die Maschine würde eh ein Gehäuse bekommen wo alle potenziellen gefahrenstellen unzugänglich gemacht werden! Von dem her könnte ich dies gut mit meinem Gewissen vereinbaren! Aber sei es darum! Möchte mich an der Stelle trotzdem nochmal bei den zahlreichen brauchbaren eintragsverfassern😀 bedanken!


----------



## weißnix_ (4 April 2018)

Weit verbreiteter Irrglaube (auch bei uns im Unternehmen): Ich benutz die Maschine ja nur in meinem Betrieb, also muss ich mich nicht an alle Vorschriften halten.
CE ist für alle Maschinen erforderlich mit dem Inverkehrbringen.
Inverkehrbringen ist dabei nicht nur der Handel (Verkauf) sondern auch die Inbetriebnahme (zur Eigennutzung). Grundlage dafür ist zuerst die Betriebssicherheitsverordnung, welche es verbietet Arbeitnehmer an unsicheren Maschinen zu beschäftigen. Im Rahmen der CE wird die Sicherheit festgestellt.
Das aber nur mal ganz am Rande.


----------



## ducati (6 April 2018)

Chrizztucker schrieb:


> ich fühl mich dazu einfach nicht in der Lage auch nach stundenlangem durchforschen des www.





Draco Malfoy schrieb:


> Du brauchst also Hardwareplanung, EPLAN-Projektierung und SPS-Programm samt Visualisierung. Hast du denn für deine Maschine - die offensichtlich irgendwas schneiden soll - schon eine Sicherheits- / Risikobeurteilung, oder muss das auch noch gemacht werden ?





Chrizztucker schrieb:


> Naja, ich muss sagen ich wusste erst nicht welche Firma bei uns in der Gegend solche Dienstleistungen anbietet, die die ich kenne sind solch große Firmen denen es eh 5 spurig reinläuft!
> Dachte ursprünglich ich kann hier einen Student oder Azubi antreffen der die kohle wirklich gut gebrauchen kann



Wie kommst Du darauf, dass das mal eben nebenbei von nem Studenten zu erledigen wäre???

Was ist denn Deine Branche, kannst Du da auch mal eben nen Studenten von der Straße holen, der dann Deine Arbeit machen könnte?

Also das ganze ist definitiv nen richtiger Auftrag und bewegt sich garantiert im 5stelligen Bereich, zumindest wenn es auch funktionieren soll... Sicherheitsbedenken wurden ja schon angesprochen.

Ich hatte früher auch abundzu mal mit Firmen zu tun, die der Meinung waren, wir sparen uns Geld und setzen einfach nen Studenten hin. Da kam aber in den seltesten Fällen was sinnvolles dabei raus.

Gruß.


----------



## Captain Future (7 April 2018)

Chrizztucker schrieb:


> Dachte ursprünglich ich kann hier einen Student oder Azubi antreffen der die kohle wirklich gut gebrauchen kann



.... was für ein edelmütiger Mensch  ...... 
​nach dem Motto "SCHWARZARBEIT TUT NOT, SONST NEHM SIE DIR DIE WURST VOM BROT" geht es zur Sache in Punkto Sicherheit..... geil


----------



## Draco Malfoy (7 April 2018)

Ich hatte zu meiner Studienzeit auch mal nen AG, der mich desöfteren beauftragt hat, Änderungen an der Maschinensoftware seiner Prdouktionsanlagen bei Formatwechsel usw. vorzunehmen. War ein angenehmer Nebenverdienst, ging aber in der Regel über kleinere Umbauten nicht hinaus. Derselbe AG war dann schwerstens verwundert, als ich nach Paar Jahren im richtigen Job und später in der Selbstständigkeit nicht mehr bereit war, für 3 Pfennig solche Overnight- und Wochenendaktionen mizumachen, und dem erst mal nen vernüftigen Stundensatz genannt habe. Als er dann meinte, das geht doch nicht, es sei eine kleine Firma und der könne das nicht bezahlen, habe ich ihn gefragt, aus welchen Mitteln er denn aktuelle Neuinvestitionen in seiner Firma bezahlt, und ihm empfohlen, sich doch an den Hersteller zu wenden, der ihm angesichts seiner Neuanschaffungen auch bestimmt einen großzügigen Servicerabbat anbieten wird.


----------



## mariob (8 April 2018)

Hallo,
wie ich schon schrob, wir hier wissen welches Umfeld und oder Infrastruktur für eine Automatisierungslösung vonnöten ist. Für den Außenstehenden ist das stellt sich das meist als nur ein paar Stunden Geklapper am Rechner dar und ein wenig Spielen mit dem Werzeug und ein paar Metern Draht.
In kleinen Firmen kommt noch hinzu das UVV und Randbestimmungen nur soweit eingehalten werden wie unbedingt nötig, nicht zuletzt auch aus Zeitgründen. Auf welchem rechtlichen Glatteis sich da manche Akteure bewegen ist diesen gar nicht bewußt.
Und daraus entstehen dann solche Anfragen wie hier, ich will damit sagen das ich die Denkweise des TE gut nachvollziehen kann, ich gehe mal davon aus das er es verstanden hat.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## buffi4711 (23 April 2018)

Hallo,

auch wir können mit einem Komplettpacket weiterhelfen.
d.H. Mech. Konstruktion, el. Konstruktion, mech. Aufbau usw. bis zur fertigen Machine.
Dafür ist aber ein Pflichtenheft und eine klare definition der Schnittstellen erforderlich. Und für ein paar Euro's ist das sicher auch nicht zu machen.


----------



## Draco Malfoy (23 April 2018)

Hör ma uff, da sind ja bestimmt Studenten der Politikwissenschaften aus dem 18. Semester schon dran. Die sind gerade dabei, herauszufinden, wie ein Antrieb funktioniert. Oder das Projekt ist mal wieder auf die lange Bank geschoben worden. Bei der Eile muss man das ja nicht gleich nächstes Jahr schon haben.


----------

